# Injured Pup (8 months) - Reactive behaviour during recovery



## ctracey (Feb 23, 2021)

Hi everyone, 

We have a pup who is 8 months and split open her carpal pad and it has been a nightmare to heal. It's been around 4.5 weeks now of very limited exercise as the cut has already opened a few times and we had to get stiches twice already. The cut is looking great now, but the vet recommended keeping the stiches in, so we are feeling optimistic. 

The thing that is worrying is because we had to restrict her so much when she met another dog and when we went for walks, she is starting to really get reactive with us and actually started biting our arms. She doesn't do this with anyone else so I am convinced she is mad that she can't be let off or set free. She was so playful and loving before so I just want to know if anyone has experienced this with injuries on a young Vizsla.

We are starting to gradually introduce her to exercise again, but also we have to keep a balance of not hurting her carpal pad as we don't want to prolong this for any longer.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Hopefully it’s just her being frustrated, and trying to get her point across. Dealing with restrictions, at the same time she is turning into a teenager. The combination has to have been tough on her.
Try and figure out more things that she can do, until she’s fully released.
I feel for her. I had minor surgery, and not being out in the field for 3 weeks has irritated me. Even though I know why I can’t, some days it’s a little frustrating.
Your pup is young, and full of energy. And has no idea why your not letting her. My advice would be to have patience with her. Her acting out a little bit is to be expected.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

I had one hurting his leg and having to rest for weeks at around the same age. while there was no biting, there was a lot of frustration, let me out crying, chewing on crate, trying to push out toys thru the crate bars (i don`t want them here, i want to play with them outside) etc. so yes, it is hard for us adult humans to be `punished` with a bunch of restrictions, it must be a nightmare for an 8 months old bouncy bird dog...old wisdom says that a birddog has to have the possibility to debounce after crate time... now once they are injured that is not possible. and once they are teenagers all that tension just builds up...


----------



## ctracey (Feb 23, 2021)

Gabica said:


> I had one hurting his leg and having to rest for weeks at around the same age. while there was no biting, there was a lot of frustration, let me out crying, chewing on crate, trying to push out toys thru the crate bars (i don`t want them here, i want to play with them outside) etc. so yes, it is hard for us adult humans to be `punished` with a bunch of restrictions, it must be a nightmare for an 8 months old bouncy bird dog...old wisdom says that a birddog has to have the possibility to debounce after crate time... now once they are injured that is not possible. and once they are teenagers all that tension just builds up...


Thank you so much for the response! We are just going to test our patience to the limits with small burst of safe exercise. The wound is looking good these past couple days so we are staying positive!


----------



## ctracey (Feb 23, 2021)

texasred said:


> Hopefully it’s just her being frustrated, and trying to get her point across. Dealing with restrictions, at the same time she is turning into a teenager. The combination has to have been tough on her.
> Try and figure out more things that she can do, until she’s fully released.
> I feel for her. I had minor surgery, and not being out in the field for 3 weeks has irritated me. Even though I know why I can’t, some days it’s a little frustrating.
> Your pup is young, and full of energy. And has no idea why your not letting her. My advice would be to have patience with her. Her acting out a little bit is to be expected.


Thank you! Yes for sure, we can relate with our own injuries. We just want our little pup back. Hopefully in the next week or so!!


----------



## ana19 (Jun 26, 2020)

ctracey said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We have a pup who is 8 months and split open her carpal pad and it has been a nightmare to heal. It's been around 4.5 weeks now of very limited exercise as the cut has already opened a few times and we had to get stiches twice already. The cut is looking great now, but the vet recommended keeping the stiches in, so we are feeling optimistic.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your pup is frustrated and over treshold. I'll leave the layered stress model here which will explain everything. Add more mental stimulation. Here's a thread I made about enrichment that will certainly help: A thing that changed everything for Aron and me...

If you want to know more about the layered stress model check out http://nldogs.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/Foundations-_Windows_-Lesson-Plan-client.pdf


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

ctracey, I think I previously advised on the carpal pad....

If the pad looks fully healed but can't yet handle off leash running, go running with the pup on leash. I started jogging with my dog when he was about 3 weeks into the healing process for his carpal pad and he never used it while jogging and it took the edge off. I think your dog is old enough for a couple km's a day jogging and it might be enough to keep the edge off for both of you... also this is a way to keep him a little fit so that when he can go go go again, he doesn't hurt himself from being out of shape.


----------

